# please look at these 1-ton dumps



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Im currently trying to get rid of my 97 and 84 and getting an 04-07 GM 3500. I would like a diesel but i dont consider it a necessity at all. I think a gasser may be a better fit for me based on useage as well as cost. This one has been my favorite so far, the only thing i see so far thats weird is that the tailgate isn't in the hinges in the back so i'm curious about that. Anyone see anything else? I like how its already black to match my 06! Is there anything i should really look at when i see this thing? I may post some more links as I find them but for now this has been my favorite!

Thanks guys!

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...chevbuick&car_id=283138629&dealer_id=57030676

This ones not bad, don't like color or the mileage
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...price=&cardist=36&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Older but has the DMAX...what are those pieces of steel that come out of the pintle plate, steps? they used to keep the mudflaps back?
I just figured ide post it, but im not a fan of the age and i'm betting its been worked pretty good! Still a fan of the black 06 gasser
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...price=&cardist=27&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

No way would I pay anywhere close to asking price on the red one. The other two look good though


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would keep the 97 for a spare though. Isnt gonna cost you muh to keep it so why not?!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1071323 said:


> Im currently trying to get rid of my 97 and 84 and getting an 04-07 GM 3500. I would like a diesel but i dont consider it a necessity at all. I think a gasser may be a better fit for me based on useage as well as cost. This one has been my favorite so far, the only thing i see so far thats weird is that the tailgate isn't in the hinges in the back so i'm curious about that. Anyone see anything else? I like how its already black to match my 06! Is there anything i should really look at when i see this thing? I may post some more links as I find them but for now this has been my favorite!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


It seems that the black '06 gasser may be the best fit for YOU, but the silver diesel isn't priced bad either IMO. Your money, do some good research into them, and decide what best fit's YOUR business needs.

As for the tailgate, I'd bet the sales lot guys were just messing with it and either aren't strong enough to get it back in, or maybe smart enough......... 

I'd suggest looking into the hoist set-up's of each truck as well. Electric over hydraulic? PTO hydraulic? Central hydraulics? Scissor's hoist? 2 way ram? Dump angle?

JUst a few things to look at. I'm sure if you have a current dump bed, you've got a good list of ideas of what you're looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the black gasser the best, looks really clean and love the low mileage on it. The silver Duramax would be OK, too. Pass on the red one for that price. Way too expensive IMO.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Fold down sides is a plus for the red one, but I agree with the others.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1071337 said:


> Older but has the DMAX...what are those pieces of steel that come out of the pintle plate, steps? they used to keep the mudflaps back?
> I just figured ide post it, but im not a fan of the age and i'm betting its been worked pretty good! Still a fan of the black 06 gasser
> 
> 
> > The pieces you are talking about are just parts of the bumper. I used to drive a 00 dodge 1 ton with the same hitch setup on the back. I was identical on the back.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I would never buy a gas dump....honestly I dont get the guys who have diesel pickups and gas dumps...makes no sense...I guess its more of a status thing?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

EGLC;1071516 said:


> I would never buy a gas dump....honestly I dont get the guys who have diesel pickups and gas dumps...makes no sense...I guess its more of a status thing?


I don't know if you've ever tried to but try to find used GM diesels around you....you may find some, now, be picky like me and try to find the one that is exactly what you want! And i wanted a duramax pickup. That's why i bought my truck and to this date its been the nicest used one on any lot around here. i found what i wanted locally and knew that i had to jump on it. I hate going a long distance for vehicles as it just uses up time that is completely booked now with work. Trying to find a used diesel dump truck setup how i want will be near impossible and if i found it whoever had it would want top dollar, i'm sure, especially locally....and i certainly can't justify buying new. A gas job will do everything i want it to do, just maybe a little slower off the line when i have a heavy load on.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

are you going to be driving this or is it going to be a employees truck with a landscape trailer behind it everyday? the black gasser has a mm2 setup already which is a plus.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

after looking at the carfax i would not buy the black chevy. accident reported and a few failed inspections on a 06 with less than 40k. 3 owners too, id keep looking. the gray truck has had a few owners too.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

sno commander;1071569 said:


> after looking at the carfax i would not buy the black chevy. accident reported and a few failed inspections on a 06 with less than 40k. 3 owners too, id keep looking. the gray truck has had a few owners too.


good call sno commander


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sno commander;1071569 said:


> after looking at the carfax i would not buy the black chevy. accident reported and a few failed inspections on a 06 with less than 40k. 3 owners too, id keep looking. the gray truck has had a few owners too.


Thank you very much! I wonder what the accident may have been or why the failed inspections! Ill probably still look at it but that gives me some serious doubts about it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EGLC;1071516 said:


> I would never buy a gas dump....honestly I dont get the guys who have diesel pickups and gas dumps...makes no sense...I guess its more of a status thing?


If you don't use the dump much then spending the extra on diesel isn't worth it. Sure a gas one is probably worse on fuel but if it only sees a few thousand miles a year it would take forever and then some to pay for the difference in price if you went with a diesel. And maintenance is cheaper. And a 6.0 gas dump truck is going to be slower then a duramax one too, but it's a dump truck it's not meant to be a race car.

I say go gas unless its on the road daily towing and hauling large amounts and will get alot of miles put on it to justify the extra cost of a diesel.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1071748 said:


> I say go gas unless its on the road daily towing and hauling large amounts and will get alot of miles put on it to justify the extra cost of a diesel.


Hard to belive this is coming from a new Duramax owner himself....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the black one looks to have a bent tailgate, its clear he left the tailgate down one time while trying to dump it, and the tailgate caught on the tow hitch and bent the piss out it, now the tailgate doesnt line up.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Triple L;1071762 said:


> Hard to belive this is coming from a new Duramax owner himself....


LOL what he says makes sense and is what i was thinking as well....as much as i would love a Dmax dump truck, its not the best business decision!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1071772 said:


> the black one looks to have a bent tailgate, its clear he left the tailgate down one time while trying to dump it, and the tailgate caught on the tow hitch and bent the piss out it, now the tailgate doesnt line up.


I bet the only thing that's bent is that top rail a little bit. I see A LOT of dump trucks like that from people dumping them and realizing the tailgate is hitting the trailer hitch....ive seen a lot worse damage from it too, i would bet that with this truck the operator realized what happened pretty quickly. The tailgate isn't latched in on either side so ide bet the sales people or something took it off and couldn't get it back in...or didn't know how LOL

Despite the fact that its been in an accident and failed a few inspections that could be anything (which could be good or bad i guess). Could be a small fender bender that was reported and the failed inspection could be for some small thing for all anyone knows. I guess its more of the current condition of the truck that matters? I guess one could say that because of those failed inspections the truck could have had some neglect at some point but again, who knows. I'm not downplaying the situation and trying to make it sound like a better truck for myself, but just don't want to count it out yet without looking at it first.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1071779 said:


> LOL what he says makes sense and is what i was thinking as well....as much as i would love a Dmax dump truck, its not the best business decision!


I agree yes and no, but it depends on what you plan on doing with it... But this has been argued like no tomarrow already on the gas vr. diesel thread...

I like the black one myself... Nothing beats a matching fleet...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Triple L;1071796 said:


> I agree yes and no, but it depends on what you plan on doing with it... But this has been argued like no tomarrow already on the gas vr. diesel thread...
> 
> I like the black one myself... Nothing beats a matching fleet...


yes, the matching aspect would be really nice! Ive contemplated painting the 97 but could never get myself to spend the money. Although black is hard to keep clean, ide be the only company around here running it (understandably so) but i think it would look real nice!

Considering what i tow and the mileage that would get put on this vehicle, a diesel would not be the best choice! I just hope i can get to this truck before someone else scoops it up....if not i shall keep looking


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1071781 said:


> I bet the only thing that's bent is that top rail a little bit. I see A LOT of dump trucks like that from people dumping them and realizing the tailgate is hitting the trailer hitch.....


I'd agree, you'de be hard pressed to find one w/o that kink around here. I know our's has had the same damage since it was near new, and still operates just fine. As a matter of fact, we used to have a dumper with a tailgate that was built like a brick $hi&house. The top rail was a 5" channel iron, and the gate used to get stuck under the pintle hitch on ocassion and keep the body fron lowering............:laughing:



Triple L;1071796 said:


> I agree yes and no, but it depends on what you plan on doing with it... But this has been argued like no tomarrow already on the gas vr. diesel thread...
> 
> I like the black one myself... Nothing beats a matching fleet...


Nice to see you're coming around a little Chad.............


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd vote for the black one... IF... they can come down some on the price (because of the accident and the questionable tailgate situation). The 6.0 is not a bad motor at all- has some very good power- nothing like the Dmax, but it'll move about anything you can put on it... as long as you don't want to pass any gas stations  . 

There's nothing like having a matching fleet- conveys a very professional image- one of the driving reasons why I spent a LONG time looking for my '06 Dmax.

Just remember mike... if the black one doesn't work out- there are LOTS more out there!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Im looking forward to looking at the truck but i have no idea when i'll have a little time to go look at it! I hope its not gone by the time i get there. Maybe this weekend....still would have to get the 97 ready to sell too before i can buy this one. Too much to do and no time to do it!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

how much would you be looking to get for your '97? I have a friend that might be interested in it, even I might be interested in it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We LOVE our 03 dmax dump. Hands down the best tool we own is that truck. Very versatile and perfect sized. I would highly suggest the dmax! I have a 6.0 truck too and the motor is nice, just can't say enough good about the diesel tho!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ohiogreenworks;1072045 said:


> We LOVE our 03 dmax dump. Hands down the best tool we own is that truck. Very versatile and perfect sized. I would highly suggest the dmax! I have a 6.0 truck too and the motor is nice, just can't say enough good about the diesel tho!!


I hear ya! I love my 06 dmax!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DeereFarmer;1072032 said:


> how much would you be looking to get for your '97? I have a friend that might be interested in it, even I might be interested in it.


PM sent....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

id also like to know how much you want for the 97


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1072344 said:


> PM sent....


PM returned. Thanks again!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A lot of people seem to be ragging on the gas dump in this thread. I plow with an 05 F350 5.4 dump 4wd obviously and have never had a problem with pushing anything. The engine is by no means a speed demon but I have no complaints. If the pushing gets tough drop it in 4 low and go.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I may be going to look at the truck on sunday if i get this walkway job done and a couple new lawns put in this weekend. I haven't yet dismissed the thought of just keeping the 97 til spring and possibly/probably be able to pay cash or close to it for a dump truck come spring and then still be able to keep my 97 as a backup....but again, i'm not sure which route is best. 

Thank you guys so far for the advice/opinions on the truck. I hope i can make it work out but i'm not going to get too excited like i have in the past and wind up making a bad decision!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Keep the '97 as a back up and wait until spring. You can never have too many trucks in your fleet and it seems like you have done a lot to it to make it your own. Paying cash for the dump will help you bargain for it and make it muchg less of a headache for you. JMO.


----------

